# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  اللائحة التنفيذية لاختصاص كتاب العدل صدرت بتعميم معالي وزير العدل  السعودى

## هيثم الفقى

اللائحة التنفيذية لاختصاص كتاب العدل 
صدرت بتعميم معالي وزير العدل رقم13/ت/2460 في 25/5/1425هـ 
المادة الأولى: 
تدل الكلمات والعبارات الآتية الواردة في هذه اللائحة على المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها: 
الوزارة: وزارة العدل. 
كتابة العدل: إدارة حكومية شرعية ذات اختصاص ولائي بتوثيق العقود والإقرارات. 
كاتب العدل: موظف حكومي مؤهل شرعا ونظاما معين على وظيفة كاتب عدل أو رئيس كتابة عدل يختص بتوثيق العقود والإقرارات. 
الإحالة: مذكرة توجه من مكتب الإحالات تحت إشراف الرئيس. 
الضبط: تدوين العقود والإقرارات الشرعية والنظامية في المجلد الخاص بذلك ويسمى مجلد الضبط. 
مجلد الضبط: دفتر متسلسل الصفحات تضبط فيه العقود والإقرارات, ويوقع فيه الأطراف والشهود ويحمل رقما متسلسلا غير متناه. 
كاتب الضبط: الموظف المختص بتحرير جميع ما يتم ضبطه لدى كاتب العدل في مجلد الضبط وما يترتب على ذلك من تنظيم صك ونحوه والقيام بكل ما يعهد به كاتب العدل في نطاق واجبات الوظيفة. 
التسجيل: نقل محتوى الصكوك المنظمة حرفيا بعد ضبطها لدى كاتب العدل وما يطرأ عليها من شروحات في السجل, ويتم تحت رقم متسلسل غير متناه . 
السجل: دفتر متسلسل الصفحات يسجل فيه الصكوك وما يطرأ عليها حرفيا , ويحمل رقما متسلسلا غير متناه . 
المسجل: الموظف المختص بتسجيل الصكوك بعد توثيقها وما يطرأ عليها الصادرة من كاتب العدل المباشر أو سواه ممن له حق الإجراء من الناحية الشرعية والنظامية إلى سجلها. 
الصك: الوثيقة المستكملة لإجراءاتها الشرعية والنظامية المتضمنة لمحتوى ما تم ضبطه لدى كاتب العدل. 
رقم وتاريخ الصك: رقم وتاريخ تسجيله في سجله, ويدونان بأعلى الصك مشتملا على تقسيم كاتب العدل. 
التوثيق: مجموعة الإجراءات التي يقوم بها كاتب العدل في ضبوطه وسجلاته ابتداء من الضبط وانتهاء بتوقيع الصك وختمه وتسليمه. 
التهميش: الإجراء الطارئ على الصك أو السجل أو دفتر الضبط من نقل أو رهن أو توثيق أو إيقاف أو إلغاء أو تعديل أو إضافة ونحوه. 
التظهير: التنويه في المكان المخصص لذلك في الصك برقم جلد الضبط وصحيفته وجلد السجل وصحيفته وعدد التسليم وتوقيع كاتب الضبط والمنظم. 
الخرجة: الاستدراك الناشئ عن سهو فيما تم ضبطه أو تسجيله أو تنظيمه, توضع على صحيفة الضبط أو السجل أو الصك وتكون أمام موقعها الأصلي ما أمكن وتعطى رقما يدل على موضعها. 
الإفراغ: نقل ملكية محتوى الصك أو جزء منه من طرف إلى آخر. 
الحجة: صك استحكام بملكية عقار معين مستكملا لجميع الإجراءات الشرعية والنظامية يصدر من المحكمة المختصة. 
الفرز: تجزئة محتوى الصك إلى عدة أجزاء وفق التعليمات المنظ مة لها. 
الدمج: ضم صكوك محدودين متجاورين أو أكثر في صك واحد. 
الختم الذاتي: الختم الشخصي لكاتب العدل يحتوي على اسمه الثلاثي المعتمد لدى الوزارة. 
الختم الرسمي: الختم المعتمد لإدارة كتابة العدل من قبل الوزارة, ويحتوي على اسم الوزارة وشعارها واسم كتابة العدل, تختم به الضبوط والسجلات والصكوك والشروحات. 
المادة الثانية: 
يختص كاتب العدل بتوثيق العقود والإقرارات الشرعية, وإصدار الصكوك المتعلقة بها وفق ما تقضي به الأصول الشرعية والأنظمة المرعية وما تسنده الوزارة إليه مستقبلا , ما لم ينص نظام أو تعليمات على استثناء شيء منها, ومن بين هذه العقود والإقرارات التي يختص كاتب العدل بتوثيقها: 
أ -- انتقال ملكية العقارات. 
ب -- الرهون وفكها. 
ج -- عقود الشركات. د -- تسلم المبالغ والتعويضات. 
هـ -- قبول المنح السكنية والزراعية. 
و -- الوكالات المبنية على الإقرار. 
ز -- فسخ الوكالة أو العدول عنها سواء من قبل الوكيل أو الموكل. 
ح -- الوصايا أو الرجوع عنها. 
ط -- التنازل عن مبالغ أو أعيان أو جنسية. 
ي -- الكفالة وفكها. 
ك -- قسمة التراضي بين البالغين. 
المادة الثالثة: 
العقود والإقرارات التي تحتاج إلى إثبات أو حكم أو يمين أو سماع بينات أو جرح أو تعديل, ليس لكاتب العدل إجراء شيء منها. 
المادة الرابعة: 
يتحدد الاختصاص المكاني لكاتب العدل فيما يخص العقارات وفقا لما يلي: 
أ - تعد البلدة اختصاصا مكانيا لكتابة العدل الموجودة فيها. 
ب - البلدة التي ليس فيها كتابة عدل ولا محكمة تقوم بعمل كتابة العدل تتبع أقرب كتابة عدل أو محكمة تقوم بعملها في منطقتها 
ج -- البلدة التي تقع في مسافة متساوية في القرب بين كتابتي عدل أوكتابة عدل ومحكمة تقوم بعملها وفي منطقة واحدة تبقى على تبعيتها سابقا. 
د -- المعتبر في القرب هو الطريق المسلوكة عادة بالوسائل المعتادة. 
هـ -- عند التنازع يتم الرفع للوزارة من قبل كتابة العدل التي دفعت الاختصاص أولا وذلك للفصل فيه. 
المادة الخامسة: 
ليس لكاتب العدل توثيق عقد أو إقرار يتعلق بعقار مما هو خارج عن اختصاصه المكاني, ماعدا الإقرار بالوصية بعقار وقسمة التراضي وتوثيق عقود الشركات المشتملة أعيانها على عقارات وما يراه وزير العدل مستقبلا, وإذا فعل فلا اعتبار لعمله ويكون مسؤولا عن ذلك, وعلى من عرض عليه إجراء تم بهذه الصورة رفعه إلى وزارة العدل مع صورة إثبات شخصية المتقدم. 
المادة السادسة: 
كتاب العدل مرتبطون إداريا بوزارة العدل, ويجوز لهم مخاطبة الجهات الحكومية ذات الاختصاص مباشرة وكل من له علاقة باختصاصهم فيما يتطلبه عملهم وفيما عدا ذلك مما يحتاج إلى توجيه يتم الرفع عنه للوزارة. 
المادة السابعة: 
تشكل كتابات العدل على النحو التالي: 
1 -- كتابة العدل الرئاسية, وتتألف من ثلاثة كتاب عدل فأكثر, يعين أحدهم رئيساً ويكون تقسيم مكتبه رقم (1) ولديه الختم الرسمي وهو المعني بتنفيذ الأعمال المنصوص عليها في المواد 185, 186, 187, 188, 191 من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي, والثاني مساعدا له وتقسيم مكتبه رقم (2) تحت مسمى مساعد رئيس كتابة عدل البلدة التي يعمل بها, ويتولى أعمال رئيس كتابة العدل أثناء غيابه, والثالث تحت تقسيم رقم (3) ويسمى كاتب العدل بكتابة عدل البلدة التي يعمل بها, ولكل مكتب كاتب عدل بعد ذلك رقم تسلسلي. 
2- كتابة العدل التي يعمل بها كاتبا عدل يسند لأحدهما ما يقوم به الرئيس من أعمال في كتابة العدل الرئاسية, ويكون تقسيم مكتبه رقم (1) تحت مسمى كاتب عدل البلدة التي يعمل بها ولديه الختم الرسمي وهو المعني بحفظه, وتقسيم مكتب زميله الآخر رقم (2) تحت مسمى كاتب العدل بكتابة عدل البلدة التي يعمل بها, ويتولى أعمال كاتب العدل الرئاسية أثناء غيابه. 
3- كتابة العدل التي ليس بها سوى كاتب عدل واحد يقوم كاتب العدل بجميع الأعمال التي يقوم بها الرئيس في كتابة العدل الرئاسية, ويكون تحت مسمى كاتب عدل البلدة التي يعمل بها. 
المادة الثامنة: 
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (252) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي والمادة (94) من نظام القضاء - يقوم القاضي بعمل كاتب العدل في البلدة التي لا يوجد بها سوى كاتب عدل واحد في حالة تمتعه بإجازة رسمية أو التحاقه بدورة تدريبية أو كف يده أو انقطاعه لسبب آخر, مالم يصدر قرار بخلافه على أن يتم إجراء ذلك في ضبوط وسجلات كتابة العدل, ويكون تولي القاضي لأعمال كتابة العدل في الحالات المذكورة وسواها بناء على تعميد رسمي يصدر بذلك. 
المادة التاسعة: 
يجب على كاتب العدل توخي الدقة والتثبت وكمال النزاهة وإبراء الذمة فيما يقوم به من أعمال, والمحافظة على الحقوق لذويها والامتناع والترفع عن كل ما يخالف أحكام الشرع وقواعده العامة إجراء أو سلوكا. 
المادة العاشرة: 
يتم توزيع العمل في كتابة العدل على جميع كتاب العدل بما فيهم الرئيس عن طريق مكتب الإحالات تحت إشرافه, ولا يسوغ لأي كاتب عدل اتخاذ أي إجراء إلا بإحالة رسمية, على أن يشار في الضبط إلى رقم الإحالة وتاريخها. 
المادة الحادية عشرة: 
يجب على كاتب العدل سماع الإقرارات والاشهاد عليها والتأكد من شخصية المقر والشهود والتثبت من الوثائق والصكوك بنفسه وعدم استنابة أي من موظفي الإدارة في تولي شيء من ذلك. 
المادة الثانية عشرة: 
لا يجوز لكاتب العدل أن يحرر أو يصدق الأوراق المتعلقة بمصلحته الذاتية أو المتعلقة بأصوله وفروعه من النسب و زوجته. 
المادة الثالثة عشرة: 
يعتمد كاتب العدل في إجراء نقل محتوى الصك أو الرهن أو التهميش ونحو ذلك على النسخة الأصلية للصك المقدمة له دون سواها. 
المادة الرابعة عشرة: 
إذا تقدم لكاتب العدل من يحمل وكالة عن الغير لإجراء مبايعة أو ما يفيد نقل التملك أو الرهن ونحوه فيجب التحقق من كون الوكالة تنص على تخويل الوكيل بذلك. 
المادة الخامسة عشرة: 
إذا قدمت مستندات أو صكوك ووثائق لكاتب العدل, وظهر له منها شبهة التزوير أو التحريف أو ملغاة أصولها فعليه رفعها لوزارة العدل مع تحرير محضر بالواقعة مرفق به ما يثبت شخصية المتقدم. 
المادة السادسة عشرة: 
إذا ظهر لكاتب العدل سلامة الصكوك والمستندات المقدمة إليه, فإن كانت صادرة من إدارته فعليه الاستفسار عن سريان سجلاتها, أما إذا كانت صادرة من المحكمة فعليه بعث الصك مرفقا به نموذج الاستفسار المعد لهذا الغرض من قبل الوزارة عبر القنوات الرسمية. 
المادة السابعة عشرة: 
إذا كان الصك المقدم إلى كاتب العدل صادرا من خارج الولاية أو مجرى عليه بالتهميش بانتقال ملكية العقار وكان بعد تاريخ 18/3/1400هـ فيتم عرضه على الوزارة مع إرفاق صورة من إثبات شخصية المتقدم وما كان قبله أو حالة لم يشترط النظام لها الولاية المكانية كالحالات الواردة في المادة الخامسة من هذه اللائحة, فإن عليه الكتابة إلى الجهة المصدرة للصك للاستفسار عن سريان سجله مع أخذ صورة إثبات شخصية المتقدم. 
المادة الثامنة عشرة: 
يتم بعث خطاب الاستفسار عن سريان سجل الصك وتلقي جواب ذلك عبر القنوات الرسمية, ولا يجوز بحال تسليم أو تسلم الخطاب مناولة. على أن يتم الاستفسار وتلقي الإجابة وفقا للنموذج المعد من الوزارة لهذا الغرض مع إثبات رقم وتاريخ الإجابة في حال ضبطها. 
المادة التاسعة عشرة: 
تقوم الإدارة الصادر منها الصك عند تلقي خطاب الاستفسار رسميا بالبحث والإفادة عن النتيجة رسميا طبقا للنموذج المعد لهذا الغرض من قبل الوزارة. 
المادة العشرون: 
بعد الانتهاء من إجراءات الضبط وتلاوته على أصحاب العلاقة وتوقيعه من كاتب العدل وكاتب الضبط ينظم الصك, ومن ثم يحال لتسجيله في السجل وترقيمه وتظهيره, ثم يشرح على صحيفة ضبطه بما يفيد أنه جرى تنظيم صك وسجل برقم وتاريخ, ثم يشرح على صك وسجل مستنده المبنى عليه بما تم من إجراء مع ختم وتوقيع الشروحات بعد أن يتم التأكد من نقلها إلى سجلها. وفي حال الاكتفاء بالشرح على الصك دون الحاجة إلى تنظيم صك جديد فعلى كاتب العدل التأكد من نقل الشرح على هامش سجله وتوقيعه وختمه. 
المادة الحادية والعشرون: 
على كاتب العدل التحقق من أهلية وإثبات شخصية المتعاقدين والمقرين والشهود أو المعرفين من واقع الوثائق الرسمية المعتبرة في إثبات الشخصية الصادرة من الجهة المختصة بذلك, وتعريف من يلزم التعريف به, وفي حال عدم تمكن أحد المتعاقدين من الحضور إلى إدارة كتابة العدل كمخدر أو مريض فعلى كاتب العدل الشخوص إلى مكانه لأخذ إقراره بعد التحقق من هويته. 
المادة الثانية والعشرون: 
لايتم خروج كاتب العدل للاقتضاء إلا بالإحالة إليه من رئيسه, وعليه التأكد بدقة من كون صاحب الاقتضاء في الحالة المعتبرة شرعا والتي تخول له الإقرار, وإذا تبين له خلاف ذلك فعليه التوقف وإعداد مشهد يفيد خروجه ووقوفه على عدم أهلية طالب الاقتضاء, ويحفظ في الإدارة. 
المادة الثالثة والعشرون: 
بعد الانتهاء من ضبط الإجراء يجب أخذ توقيع جميع من يلزم توقيعهم عليه ووضع بصمة إبهام من لا يحسن كتابة اسمه وتوقيعه, وليس لكاتب العدل ضبط معاملة لم يحضر أطرافها أو وكلاؤهم أو ترك الضبط دون توقيع, ويجب أن يكون ختمه الذاتي بجانب توقيعه. 
المادة الرابعة والعشرون: 
مع مراعاة ما تقضي به التعليمات المنظمة لنقل ملكية القطعة المفرزة لا يجوز لكاتب العدل توثيق نقل ملكية قطعة مفرزة من أرض إلا بعد ورود موافقة من الجهة المعنية بذلك, أما إذا كانت ضمن مخطط معتمد فتفرغ بناء على ذلك مع إيضاح رقم المخطط ورقم القطعة وحدودها وأطوالها ومساحتها. وفيما يتعلق بالمساحة والأطوال والقيمة فيتعين تدوينه في صك الإفراغ كتابة ورقما والتأشير عليها في المخطط وفي بيان يرفق به محتويا تسلسل أرقام القطع بما يفيد أنها أفرغت بموجب صك يشار إلى رقمه وتاريخه. 
المادة الخامسة والعشرون: 
في حالة كون المبيع شقة أو محلا تجاريا في إحدى العمائر فعلى كاتب العدل مراعاة وصف المبيع وصفا دقيقا بإيضاح حدوده وأطواله ومساحته بتحديد الطابق ورقم الشقة أو المحل, وكذلك نصيب المشتري من الأرض المقام عليها المبنى إذا كان البيع مشتملاعلى ذلك, وتحديد حقوق الارتفاق من طرق وممرات وسطوح ومواقف سيارات وخلافه وفق مخطط هندسي أو قرار مساحي مصدق من الجهة المختصة. 
المادة السادسة والعشرون: 
لا يجوز لكاتب العدل توثيق منحة أرض سكنية أو زراعية إلا بعد الاطلاع على أمر المنح أو صورته وإقرار مندوب الجهة وتوقيعه مع الإشارة إلى رقم أمر المنح وتاريخه في الضبط, ويتم حفظ وثيقة المنحة وصورة الأمر السامي وصورة من إثبات شخصية الممنوح لدى الإدارة مع الإشارة إلى رقم صك المنحة وتاريخه في المعاملة قبل إيداعها الحفظ. 
المادة السابعة والعشرون: 
يجري توثيق عقارات المرافق الحكومية عند ورود خطاب من الجهة المختصة يرفق به قرار من صاحب الصلاحية بتخصيص الموقع مرفقا حكوميا وفق مخطط معتمد يشار إلى رقمه وتاريخه, وحضور ممثل عن الإدارة ذات العلاقة, ويسجل الصك باسم أملاك الدولة لصالح الجهة ذات العلاقة وتسلم صورة من الصك ويرسل الأصل إلى مصلحة أملاك الدولة. 
المادة الثامنة والعشرون: 
إذا كانت الصكوك صادرة من كاتب العدل بناء على إقرار مندوب الجهة المختصة استنادا إلى الأوامر السامية, ثم يراد تعديل المساحة بزيادة فيتعين عدم إجراء التعديل بالزيادة إلا بعد الاطلاع على نص الأمر السامي الذي يخول الجهة المختصة إجراء هذا التعديل. 
المادة التاسعة والعشرون: 
ليس لكاتب العدل تعديل المساحة والأطوال بالزيادة فيما تم توثيقه لديه أو لدى سلفه إلا إذا وقع خطأ قلمي أو مطبعي بشأن حد أو ذرعه, فإن على كاتب العدل القائم على رأس العمل أن يعدل ذلك ليتفق مع أصله المفرغ منه مع التنويه عن سبب ذلك التعديل في هامش ضبطه وسجله مع أخذ توقيع صاحب العلاقة بذلك وما عدا ما ذكر فهو من اختصاص المحكمة المختصة. 
المادة الثلاثون: 
إذا كان التعديل مختصا بالنقص من المساحة أو الأطوال أو تغير الجهات أو عرض الشوارع أو إضافة رقم مخطط أو رقم قطعة أو تعديل الاسم أو رقم سجله المدني وتاريخه فلا بد من الإشارة إلى مستند التعديل ومسوغه بالرقم والتاريخ وتوقيع صاحب العلاقة, وفي حال كون التعديل في قيمة المبيع فينص على رضا الطرفين بذلك ويؤخذ توقيعهما مذيلا ذلك كله بتوقيع كاتب العدل وختمه على ما تم إجراؤه. 
المادة الحادية والثلاثون: 
عند توثيق عقد شركة أو أحد ملاحقها يجب الاطلاع على بنود العقد ووثائق الشركاء أصالة ووكالة ويدون ملخص عقد الشركة في صحيفة الضبط ويؤخذ توقيع أصحاب العلاقة وكاتب العدل, ويتم الشرح على كل نسخة من نسخ العقد بأنه جرى ضبط وتوثيق عقد أو ملحق هذه الشركة ويذيل ذلك بتوقيع كاتب العدل وختمه الذاتي والرسمي, على أن يتولى كاتب العدل الموثق للعقد التهميش على صكوك العقارات الواردة في العقود وبعثها إلى جهتها لنقل التهميش في سجلها في حدود ولايته المكانية, وما كان خارجها فيتم بعثه رسميا إلى جهته للتهميش عليه وعلى سجله. 
المادة الثانية والثلاثون: 
إذا فصل كاتب العدل أو كف ت يده أو لحق به ما ينقص من أهليته الشرعية أو قدراته العقلية وقد صدرت منه معاملات نظمت صكوكها ولم تسجل أو سجلت في السجل ولم يوقع عليها أو يختمها بختمه الذاتي فلا يسوغ لخلفه تسجيلها أو الأمر بتسجيلها, وعليه الرفع عن ذلك إلى وزارة العدل لتقرير ما يلزم. 
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون: 
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (190) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي ليس لكاتب العدل إطلاع أي شخص على ضبوط وسجلات إدارته سواء كان الإطلاع خطيا أو شخصيا, وإذا كان الطلب واردا من جهة رسمية, فإن ذلك خاضع لتقدير رئيس الإدارة وتحت طائلة مسؤوليته في حالة موافقته, كما لا يجوز بأي حال تمكين صاحب العلاقة من حمل الضبوط أو السجلات أو المعاملات أو المكاتبات التي انتهت إجراءاتها أو التي لازالت تحت الإجراء التي تتم بين كاتب العدل ومنسوبي الإدارة. 
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون: 
إذا عرض على كاتب العدل صك أو صورة صك لم يعثر على أصله رغم البحث عنه وهو لا ضبط له ولا سجل فلا اعتبار له, ويتعين على كاتب العدل أخذ ما يثبت شخصية المتقدم وتحرير محضر بالواقعة ورفعه للوزارة. 
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون: 
إذا عرض على كاتب العدل صكوك فقدت سجلاتها وضبوطها أو أحد هما فعلى كاتب العدل الكتابة إلى الوزارة لتقرير ما يلزم بشأنها. 
المادة السادسة والثلاثون: 
إذا ورد إلى كاتب العدل من المحكمة أو من وزارة العدل ما يوجب التحفظ على سجلات صكوك شخص ما فيجب عليه التأشير على سجلاتها وحجزها تحفظا حتى يرد ما ينقض ذلك, مع إفادة الجهة المعنية بما أجراه في حينه, وما سوى ذلك لا يجوز إجراء التحفظ بأي حال من الأحوال وعليه إفهام الجهة الراغبة بمخاطبة وزارة العدل بذلك. 
المادة السابعة والثلاثون: 
الصكوك والإقرارات التي لا تستند في إثبات الملكية على صكوك شرعية مستكملة إجراءات التملك لا يجوز الاعتماد عليها مطلقا, ويفهم صاحب العلاقة بمراجعة الجهات المعنية. 
المادة الثامنة والثلاثون: 
فيما عدا الحالات التي يكون فيها الولي على القاصر هو الأب أو كون البائع مقرا بالبيع وقبض الثمن في حياة المشتري, أو كون العقار هبة للقاصر فليس لكاتب العدل توثيق عقد بيع أو عقد شركة أو شراء أو مناقلة أو ما في معناها في حق الغائب والمحجور عليه و القاصر ومن هو عاجز عن النطق والكتابة ولغة الإشارة و فاقد الأهلية, بل مرد ذلك إلى المحكمة. 
المادة التاسعة والثلاثون: 
لا يجوز لكاتب العدل اعتماد الوثائق الصادرة من خارج المملكة العربية السعودية إلا بعد تصديق وزارة العدل عليها وموافقتها للوجه الشرعي والتعليمات. 
المادة الأربعون: 
ما عدا ما يؤول إلى الأشخاص بطريق الإرث حسب التعليمات المنظمة لذلك, لا يجوز لكاتب العدل أن يوثق عقد بيع أو شراء أو رهن أو ما يفيد تملك عقار لغير السعوديين إلا بموافقة الجهة المختصة بالإذن في ذلك. 
المادة الحادية والأربعون: 
في حال التقدم بطلب دمج صكوك العقارات في صك واحد يقوم كاتب العدل بإجراء ذلك إذا كانت هذه الصكوك كلها صادره من كتابة العدل سارية المفعول مستكملة إجراءاتها الشرعية والنظامية ومحدوداتها, متجاورة غير مفصولة بشوارع أو أملاك لآخرين ولا يوجد ما يمنع من ذلك نظاما . 
المادة الثانية والأربعون: 
عند بيع العقار العائد لغير السعوديين من غير مواطني دول مجلس التعاون تستحصل النسبة المقررة من قيمة العقار عن طريق الإدارة المالية بوزارة العدل أو مؤسسة النقد أو أحد فروعها, ويشار في الضبط إلى رقم وتاريخ الخطاب وأمر الاستيفاء. 
المادة الثالثة والأربعون: 
لا يجوز تسليم صكوك العقار أو ما في معناه إلا بعد استيفاء هذه الصكوك لجميع الإجراءات الشرعية والنظامية, ويشار في جلد التسليم إلى رقم جلد الضبط وصحيفته ونوع الإجراء إن كان شرحا ورقم وتاريخ الصك إذا أ صدر صك جديد, ويدون على صحيفة الضبط رقم و تاريخ تسليم الصك من واقع جلد التسليم. 
المادة الرابعة والأربعون: 
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (180) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي فإن صكوك أقارير الوكالات والكفالات والرهونات والوصايا وتغيير الأسماء والمنح السكنية والتنازل عن الجنسية والإرث, يكتفى فيها بالضبط عن السجل ويجرى على الضبط ما يجرى على السجل, ويدون عليها ما يفيد ذلك وتحفظ بقسم السجلات. 
المادة الخامسة والأربعون: 
تسلم صكوك تملك العقار بعد انتهاء جميع إجراءاتها لصاحب العلاقة أو لوكيله إذا كانت وكالته تخوله التسلم بعد التأكد من إثبات شخصيته, ويؤخذ توقيع مستلم الصك في الدفتر المخصص لذلك. 
المادة السادسة والأربعون: 
عند التقدم بطلب إخراج صك بدل المفقود لعقار يجب حضور صاحب الصك شخصيا أو بوكالة ينص فيها بتخويله إخراج صك بدل مفقود ويعين فيها موقع العقار ورقم الصك وتاريخه ويقيد الاستدعاء ويحفظ في الإدارة في ملف خاص تحت مسمى طلبات بدل المفقود, ويجب التأكد من سريان سجل الصك وأنه موجود في الإدارة مع مخاطبة مؤسسة النقد (إدارة مراقبة البنوك) والإعلان في إحدى الجرائد المحلية في البلد موقع العقار, ويحتفظ بنسخة من الجريدة مع الطلب في الملف المنوه عنه, وبعد مضي شهر على الإعلان واكتمال ما ذكر يخرج صك بدل المفقود ويدون عليه وعلى سجله بأنه صك بدل مفقود. 
المادة السابعة والأربعون: 
لا يجوز لكاتب العدل إخراج الضبوط بأي حال من الأحوال إلا في الحالات التي نص النظام على جواز اقتضاء كاتب العدل وشخوص ه خارج إدارته, أما السجلات فلا يجوز إخراجها من الإدارة إطلاقا. 
المادة الثامنة والأربعون: 
يجب حفظ الضبوط والسجلات في مكان محرز لوقايتها من جميع ما يؤثر عليها من العبث أو يؤثر على سلامة استمرارها, ويكون ذلك في الأماكن المخصصة لها, ويعد كاتب العدل مسؤولا مسؤولية مباشرة عن ضبوطه وسجلاته, وفي كتابة العدل الرئاسية تكون السجلات مركزية ويكون الإشراف عليها من قبل الرئيس. 
المادة التاسعة والأربعون: 
الضبوط تكون متسلسلة تسلسلا واحدا وتأخذ رقما واحدا لجميع كتاب العدل في الإدارة. وأيضا تكون السجلات كذلك. 
المادة الخمسون: 
يجب على كاتب العدل في حال فتح ضبط أو سجل جديد الإشارة في أول صفحاته عن تاريخ فتحه, وعند النهاية يشار إلى تاريخ قفله وعدد صفحاته وما تم شطبه وتكراره من هذه الصفحات مع بيان السبب مذيلا بختم وتوقيع كاتب العدل. 
المادة الحادية والخمسون: 
مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادتين (145) و(184) من نظام تركيز مسؤوليات القضاء الشرعي لا يجوز تكرار تسجيل الصكوك أو تدوين الشروحات والتهاميش أو خلافها على صفحات السجل, وإذا وقع ذلك فيلغى في حينه, ويشار في هامش سجله بما يفيد ذلك, كما لا يجوز تكرار الضبوط والسجلات بأي حال من الأحوال. 
المادة الثانية والخمسون: 
إذا ورد إلى كاتب العدل حالات جديدة لم تعالجها التعليمات, أو أشكل شيء من ذلك, فعليه الرفع إلى وزارة العدل لطلب التوجيه والاسترشاد. 
المادة الثالثة والخمسون: 
الأختام المعمول بها في كتابات العدل كأختام الصادر والوارد ونحوها تسلم عهدة للموظف المختص بموجب محضر استلام يحتفظ به لدى رئيس الإدارة, أما الأختام المتعلقة بولاية كاتب العدل كالختم الرسمي وختم الرهن وفكه ونحوها فيجب أن تكون في عهدة كاتب العدل ويتم حفظها في مكان محرز. 
المادة الرابعة و الخمسون: 
إذا فقد الختم الذاتي لكاتب العدل فعليه إشعار الوزارة في حينه لاتخاذ اللازم, وإذا تعرض الختم الذاتي لتلف كلي أو جزئي أو رغب كاتب العدل تغييره فلابد من الكتابة لوزارة العدل لأخذ الإذن المسبق في ذلك. 
المادة الخامسة والخمسون: 
يجري التفتيش على أعمال كتاب العدل والتحقق من مطابقتها للأنظمة والتعليمات والتحقيق معهم في المخالفات ومساءلتهم ودراسة ما يرفع منهم من شكاوي أو ضدهم وفقا للائحتي التفتيش القضائي, والتفتيش الإداري. 
المادة السادسة والخمسون: 
يجري العمل بهذه اللائحة اعتبارا من تاريخ صدورها, وتلغي كل ما يتعارض مع موادها من تعليمات.

----------

